# [Kernel] VFS Cannot open root device (yet an other) [Solved]

## Mickael

Bonjour,

suite à une grosse mise à jour, passage à la famille 3* des noyaux je rencontre un soucis, un tout petit, petit, soucis : un bon vieux  kernel panic. 

je vous donne l'erreur :

 *Quote:*   

>  VFS : Cannot open root device "(NULL)" or unknown block (0,0): error -6
> 
> Please append a correct "root="  boot option;
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Je suis sur mon portable DELL inspiron 6400 avec gentoo installé dessus depuis des lustres. Qu'ai-je fais, j'étais sur un noyau 2.6, passage au 3.4.11-tuxonice à la mano comme j'avais l'habitude de le faire. J'ai fait un old config, j'avais pris soins de rajouter les deux options pour udev, j'étais déjà pour le 2.6 en SATA (vous vous souvenez la migration de pata à sata, et bien tout fonctionnait très bien pour moi dès le début). C'est pourquoi je reste perplexe et à force de lire et relire et bien je ne parviens plus à prendre du recul....

je suis avec attention depuis le début les deux threads de augustin2 :

 Le premier ici en français : [Kernel] VFS Cannot open root device( résolu);

Le second dans la partie anglophone : [SOLVED] VFS: Cannot open root device "(null)" or

mais en vain je sèche.

la sortie de lspci -k :

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 01bd

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 01bd

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 01bd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 01bd

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 01bd

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 01bd

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 01bd

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.3 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 01bd

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 01bd

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 01bd

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7-M Family) SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 01bd

   Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family SMBus Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 01bd

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Dell Inspiron 6400

   Kernel driver in use: b44

03:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller

   Subsystem: Dell Device 01bd

03:01.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 01bd

   Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

03:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 01bd

   Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

03:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 0a)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 01bd

03:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 01bd

0b:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 1021

   Kernel driver in use: iwl3945

```

la sortie de lspci -k :

```

00:00.0 0600: 8086:27a0 (rev 03)

00:02.0 0300: 8086:27a2 (rev 03)

00:02.1 0380: 8086:27a6 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:27d8 (rev 01)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:27d0 (rev 01)

00:1c.3 0604: 8086:27d6 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:27c8 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:27c9 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:27ca (rev 01)

00:1d.3 0c03: 8086:27cb (rev 01)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:27cc (rev 01)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev e1)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:27b9 (rev 01)

00:1f.2 0101: 8086:27c4 (rev 01)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:27da (rev 01)

03:00.0 0200: 14e4:170c (rev 02)

03:01.0 0c00: 1180:0832

03:01.1 0805: 1180:0822 (rev 19)

03:01.2 0880: 1180:0843 (rev 01)

03:01.3 0880: 1180:0592 (rev 0a)

03:01.4 0880: 1180:0852 (rev 05)

0b:00.0 0280: 8086:4222 (rev 02)

```

le grub.conf :

```

default 0

timeout 30

title 3.4.11-tuxonice

root (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-3.4.11-tuxonice real_root=/dev/sda7 resume2=swap:/dev/sda6

title 2.6.36-tuxonice-r4

root (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.36-tuxonice-r4 real_root=/dev/sda7 resume2=swap:/dev/sda6

title WindowsMediaCenter

rootnoverify (hd0,1)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

le fstab :

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda5      /boot      ext2      defaults,noatime   1 2

/dev/sda7      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/sda6      none      swap      sw      0 0

#/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      noauto,ro   0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

proc         /proc      proc      defaults   0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

#/dev/sda8      /media/DATA   vfat      auto,rw,user,exec,uid=1000,gid=456   0 0

#/dev/sda8              /media/DATA     vfat            auto,rw,user,exec,uid=1000     0 0

/dev/sda8              /mnt/DATA     vfat            auto,rw,user,exec,uid=1000     0 0

#UUID=7e0753db-8f87-41fc-aff2-4b7d2928652c  /media/SysRescue ext3 auto,rw,user,exec     0 0

#firefox /home/mickael/.mozilla/firefox/4xhl677a.default tmpfs size=64M,noauto,user,exec,uid=1000,gid=100 0 0

```

Pour info le liveCD Gentoo charge ata_piix.

Comme un c** j'ai copier ma config du  noyau et pensant faire un grep dessus par la suite sur le pc de ma compagne, mais elle sous windows7 quel con, je chroot et je me tiens près à tous les zgre et grep -i que vous voulez voir.

EDIT 1 :

Le site Debian HCL ne m'aide pas beaucoup :

 *Quote:*   

> 808627c4	Oui	Intel Corporation	82801GBM/GHM (ICH7-M Family) SATA Controller [IDE mode]	ata_piix	v2.6.25

  il me donne l'infi pour la famille 2.6 des noyaux... grrrrrr

----------

## kopp

Salut,

j'ai une machine très similaire (640m) avec a priori les mêmes contrôleurs, et j'utilise ata_piix et ça marche.

Je sais, ça n'aide pas beaucoup mais bon. Si tu as d'autres questions sur la config que j'ai pour que ça fonctionne, n'hésite pas (je suis aussi en 3.4.11)

Après, si ça vient de grub, je ne sais pas !

Sinon, je ne crois pas que le message soit comme ça lorsque le noyau ne supporte pas le système de fichier, mais as tu vérifié que ça n'avait pas bougé et que tu as bien tout ?

----------

## El_Goretto

Yep, je vote un rattage du make oldconfig, car de mémoire ya un "sous-arbre" qui a du apparaître au cours du temps dans la partie SATA (ATA SFF support), conditionnant "l'apparition" des drivers usuels (dont ata_piix).

----------

## Mickael

Salut vous deux,

@Kopp : c'est bien le problème : ai je bien tout  :Smile: 

@El_Goretto : ok mais je vous file quoi comme info?

aller je viens d'installer sous winwin windowsgrep (pas dy cyguin, pas du gnuwin32) je fais au plus pressé  :Smile: 

un windowsgrep avec SATA sur la config du noyau 3 :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 01164: CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y
> 
> 01169: CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y
> ...

 

toujours avec windowsgrep PIIX me dit :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 01187: CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y
> 
> 01225: CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=y
> ...

 

EDIT 1 : 

de ce que je peux voir depuis mon portable sous gentoo, en faisant make menuconfig :

 */piix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 01187: CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y : je confirme  ATA_PIIX [=y]avec l'arborescence Device Drivers>Serial ATA [y]> ATA SFF [y]> ATA DMDMA [y] 
> 
> 

 

EDIT 2 : 

je me demande si dans le résultat  windowsgrep PIIX 

les deux dernières lignes ne seraient pas à l'origine d'un conflit et le noyau n'utilise pas ATA_PIIX :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 01187: CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y
> 
> 01225: CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=y
> ...

 

EDIT 3 : 

@Boozo : oui mais tu sais comme on est, avec nos vieilles habitudes  :Smile:  sinon pour ta proposition mon p'tit problème est bien je check check et je recheck encore et encore  :Smile: 

et en plus je vous fais des réponses avec du texte en gras, en couleur à la Word c'est pas ti mignon tout ça ?

----------

## boozo

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Yep, je vote un rattage du make oldconfig, car de mémoire ya un "sous-arbre" qui a du apparaître au cours du temps dans la partie SATA (ATA SFF support), conditionnant "l'apparition" des drivers usuels (dont ata_piix).

 

+1.

Les arborescences et les options ont pas mal changé depuis ton dernier 2.6 (->3.0->3.2->3.4->...) amha, tu pousses un chouilla de lui demander de faire un tel saut d'un coup au oldconfig. 

Tout rechecker à la main en menuconfig (20,30min) et pis c'est tout !   :Twisted Evil: 

Edit: Sur ce segment, je crois que tu dois avoir uniquement :

```
CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

CONFIG_ATA_BMDMA=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y
```

----------

## Mickael

Boozo :

j'ai pour le SFF :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 01167: # Controllers with non-SFF native interface
> 
> 01174: CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y
> ...

 

 pour le BMDMA :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 01182: CONFIG_ATA_BMDMA=y
> 
> 01185: # SATA SFF controllers with BMDMA
> ...

 

et pour le PIIX :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> voir ma réponse plus haut
> 
> 

 

EDIT :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 01187: CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y
> 
> 01225: CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=y  ne vont ils pas de paire, maintenant ces deux là PIIX et OLDPIIX LA réponse est non puisque chacun deux sont proposés dans le noyau, je vire le vieux donc.
> ...

 

----------

## boozo

Oui comme tu le disais, je te confirme que je n'ai que ces 3 lignes (+ l'APCI mais c'est pas le soucis).

Le conflit majeur doit venir de tes 2 lignes CONFIG_PATA_

Edit: pour résumer donc

```
CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

CONFIG_ATA_BMDMA=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y
```

Edit: çà va que j'ai l'habitude de relire les posts   :Razz:   Oué c'est p.e. normal de ne plus la retrouver dans l'arborescence si la structure du fichier est bancale - sinon voila ce que je lis

 *Quote:*   

>  │ Symbol: PATA_OLDPIIX [=n]                                                                                            │  
> 
>   │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                     │  
> 
>   │ Prompt: Intel PATA old PIIX support                                                                                  │  
> ...

 

----------

## El_Goretto

Argh, bon, je te laisse entre de bonnes mains, je peux pas lutter, j'ai les yeux qui bifurquent avec tous ces edit  :Wink: 

En tout cas oui, c'est de ces options dont je parlais.

----------

## Mickael

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Oui comme tu le disais, je te confirme que je n'ai que ces 3 lignes (+ l'APCI mais c'est pas le soucis).
> 
> Le conflit majeur doit venir de tes 2 lignes CONFIG_PATA_
> 
> Edit: pour résumer donc
> ...

 

je l'avais retrouvé merci  :Smile:  j'ai recompilé et rebooté et rechrooté ===> toujours pareil kernel panic :/

et je confirme que seul ATA_PIIX est en dure dans le noyau.... tssssss

----------

## boozo

Ben oui mais après y'a peut-être d'autres m***** qui traines c'est pourquoi je te disais de repartir from scratch au début   :Laughing: 

Si tu veux mon avis : split l'écran ouvre toi 2 menuconfig et passe en revue toutes les options one-by-one c'est encore le plus rapide et le plus sûr à mon sens. Mais après si tu veux tenter le hold-up

Les supports de FS sont ok ? notamment en plus de ext2,3, etc

```
CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR=y
```

ps:/ Au fait juste au cas où : tu la copie bien à chaque fois avec /boot monté la quenelle ? et avec le bon nom dans grub.conf...  ^^

Edit: ah ? même kopp à du mal à suivre les edit croisés dynamiques  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## kopp

perso, le PATA, c'est en deprecated et tout est off ! (le ATA/ATAPI/... est sur N)

```

zgrep ATA /proc/config.gz | grep "=y"

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

CONFIG_ATA_BMDMA=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA=y
```

----------

## Mickael

j'arrête les EDIT croisés dynamiques  :Smile:  promis

Koop j'ai bel et bien virés tout ce qui était en PATA cad les deux options en trop que j'avais (cf les edit croisés dynamiques), pour ce qui est de la branche Device Drivers > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRECATED) c'est bien à off aussi (j'ai sous les yeux mon make menuconfig ouvert sur ma gentoo)

----------

## Mickael

Boozo,

je viens de vérifier la liste pour les fs directement sur la machine concernée, et oui ce que tu me proposes et bel et bien dans le noyau, avec en plus ext2/3 etcetcetc. Pour le grub, ben je l'ai donné au dessus, et pour moi y'a pas d'erreur; la ligne pour le kernel 2.6 fonctionnait et à toujours fonctionnée. Maintenant si il y a une erreur je ne la vois pas. Je compile avec make && make modules_install && make install, ma partition boot est montée (pour rappel je chroot en ce moment : mount /dev/sad5 /mnt/gentoo/boot) et lorsque tout va bien elle est montée au démarrage du pc (voir fstab). 

Maintenant si le suchi est avec grub quel est il? grub lui même? étrange, le code erreur qui correspond au kernel panic est envoyée par le kernel, donc pourquoi grub serait en cause à ce moment? JE POSE LA QUESTION avec la plus grande HUMILITE. Même si lors de la mise à jour, grub2 fut installé, jamais de n'ai fait de update to grub2 :: serait-ce là un problème? dois-je mettre grub-legacy explicitement? Je dis cela car emerge ne voit pas mon vieux grub0.97-r10 mais eix oui (update eix fait).

Une autre question pour chrooter je fais :

```

mount /dev/sda7 /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc 

mount --rbind /sys /mnt/gentoo/sys 

mount --rbind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev 

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash 

env-update 

source /etc/profile 

export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"
```

si je vais ensuite dans /usr/src/linux puis, make menuconfig, puis /piix par exemple j'ai comme réponse un seul [y] pour ATA_PIIX. Maintenant si je fais zgrep PIIX /proc/config.gz j'obtiens une réponse qui me gêne : CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=m CONFIG_ATA_MPIIX=m. Et je n'aime pas cette réponse. De là vous pouvez me dire que je n'ai pas choisi General setup --->[*] Kernel .config support[*] Enable access to .config through /proc/config.gz mais voilà je l'ai et en dur en plus :/ c'est étrange............ serais-je en train de lire le proc du liveCD (ceci peut être une énorme connerie je vous préviens soyez sympa).  ou alors config.gz est écrite une fois que j'ai booté pour la première fois, avec mon nouveau noyau. Pour faire simple je suis complètement largué ..........  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## boozo

hébé çà fume !    :Laughing: 

Bon fs ok donc.

Pour grub.conf je parlais de juste de la correspondance avec le nom du bzImage dans /boot mais si c'est bon ok (des fois on se plante comme on oubli de copier le dernier noyau re-(re-)recompilé   :Wink: 

Par contre le /proc/config.gz te renvois la conf embarquée dans le noyau en cours d'utilisation donc ras c'est le livecd et pas ton /usr/src/linux/.config dans le chroot.

Sinon là tout de suite, je ne sais pas trop vers quoi d'autre t'orienter comme option à vérifier ; et qui soit susceptible de causer ce kernel panic... /me réfléchis

Edit: J'y pense donc je le note en attendant, perso je virerais ce qui ne sert à rien pour l'instant et pourrait parasiter i.e. l'option "resume2=swap:/dev/sda6" dans la ligne de boot

----------

## Mickael

 *boozo wrote:*   

> hébé çà fume !   
> 
> Edit: J'y pense donc je le note en attendant, perso je virerais ce qui ne sert à rien pour l'instant et pourrait parasiter i.e. l'option "resume2=swap:/dev/sda6" dans la ligne de boot

 

oui ça brule même ^^

sinon en editant grub au démarrage, en virant l'option resume2 ben le résultat est le même: kernel panic.

Kopp tu peux me filer ton .config stp.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Je te conseille de repartir d'un "Kernel Seed" de Pappy + les infos de Debian HCL.

Tu perdras vachement moins de temps à chipoter  :Wink: 

----------

## Mickael

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> Je te conseille de repartir d'un "Kernel Seed" de Pappy + les infos de Debian HCL.
> 
> Tu perdras vachement moins de temps à chipoter 

 

DEBIAN HCL ne sert à rien mis à part pour les noyaux 2.6 ce qui n'est pas le cas ici. Et je ne chipote pas je veux savoir pourquoi le noyau ne peut pas accèder au disque dur.

----------

## boozo

Même après apport en protéines, j'ai pas plus de piste dsl

M'enfin en attendant que kopp passe un tête, tu peux peut-être nous coller un pastbin du .config ; sait-on jamais qu'une illumination intempestive se manifeste   :Razz: 

Btw, l'option de prendre une config Seed en attendant c'est pas mal aussi

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Mickael wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   Hello,
> 
> Je te conseille de repartir d'un "Kernel Seed" de Pappy + les infos de Debian HCL.
> 
> Tu perdras vachement moins de temps à chipoter  
> ...

 

Mais bien sûr que oui ! Le noyau 3.x est un 2.6.4x  :Wink: 

----------

## Mickael

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *Mickael wrote:*    *XavierMiller wrote:*   Hello,
> 
> Je te conseille de repartir d'un "Kernel Seed" de Pappy + les infos de Debian HCL.
> 
> Tu perdras vachement moins de temps à chipoter  
> ...

 

ce qui au final ne servira à rien puisque les modules sont les mêmes, que debian hcl me les donnes pour un 2.6.25 qui sont les mêmes que pour un 2.6.4x que pour les 3* etc etc etc donc a rien cf voir mon premier post c'est écrit. :/

pour le .config je vous le colle dans la journée, et sinon ce soir je passerai sur un config seed ou kopp (préférence pour le second le hdd controller est déjà configuré)

----------

## boozo

D'ici là, si tu veux faire un check de tes options, tu peux voir ce lien (section Recommended Linux Kernel Configurations) qui détaille/décrit un peu les indispensables   :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Et c'est sûr çà que l'ebuild grub2 n'installe pas toute seule le biniou dans le MBR? Sûr de sûr? Un chti coup de reinstall de grub1 sur le disque au cas où? (c'est une ânerie si tu arrives à booter un autre noyau, hein, mais j'ai lu en diagonal  :Wink: ).

Parce que c'est bizarre quand même, que les ID soient (0,0) dans le message d'erreur, alors que bon, c'est pas les options qui sont passées à la quenelle d'après la conf.

Autre chose, mais un peu off: vos précos entre root= et real_root=? Avantages? Inconvénients?

----------

## kopp

Bon voilà, je me réveille. Je t'ai envoyé ça !

----------

## Mickael

Bonjour tout le monde et merci pour vos réponses.

Alors je viens de tenter un boot avec la config de Kopp. Ben voilà kernel panic again :/ Donc làa chui mal  :Smile:  Mais je viens de noter qqchose au boot :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> TuxOnIce : Unable to find a signature. Could you have moved a swap file?
> 
> TuxOnIce : Block I/O: No signature found at /dev/sda5
> ...

 

----------

## kopp

Tu as viré de ta conf grub resume2=swap:/dev/sda6 comme le suggérait boozo ? 

Et si tu as utilisé ma config, tu as changé ce qu'il fallait pour que ça corresponde à ta config ?

Edit : a priori non, toi ta partition de resume, c'est sda6, moi c'est sda5 ... donc ...

----------

## Mickael

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Tu as viré de ta conf grub resume2=swap:/dev/sda6 comme le suggérait boozo ? 
> 
> Et si tu as utilisé ma config, tu as changé ce qu'il fallait pour que ça corresponde à ta config ?
> 
> Edit : a priori non, toi ta partition de resume, c'est sda6, moi c'est sda5 ... donc ...

 

tu veux parler de quoi en particuler dans le .config? pour sda5 pour toi et 6 pour moi?

je ne comprends pas ton EDIT Kopp... ==> voir mon edit (j'ai compris)

en attendant au kernel panic quand on me liste mes partitions je n'ai que du zero devant chaque sda, un peu comme décrit dans ce thread : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-943170.html.....

EDIT tu parles de l'option dans le kernel que j'ai bien entendue oubliée quel con....

----------

## Mickael

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Et c'est sûr çà que l'ebuild grub2 n'installe pas toute seule le biniou dans le MBR? Sûr de sûr? Un chti coup de reinstall de grub1 sur le disque au cas où? (c'est une ânerie si tu arrives à booter un autre noyau, hein, mais j'ai lu en diagonal ).
> 
> Parce que c'est bizarre quand même, que les ID soient (0,0) dans le message d'erreur, alors que bon, c'est pas les options qui sont passées à la quenelle d'après la conf.
> 
> Autre chose, mais un peu off: vos précos entre root= et real_root=? Avantages? Inconvénients?

 

Et bien j'ai rajouté les deux options nécessaires relatives à devtmpfs pour la dernière version de udev dans le noyau 2.6.36 et là j'ai booté. X est planté mais c'est normal (gros update depuis des mois) Donc grub fonctionne puisque je viens de me logué .... bref je suis à la rue........ en effet avec 2.6 36 j'ai encore les Device Drivers > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRECATED)

:/ config seed ou kopp y a gros soucis avec moi

----------

## boozo

Bon ben alors montre nous un pastbin du .config, si jamais on voit un truc qui choque   :Sad: 

Edit: Ce qui me choque le plus c'est le "NULL"... Tu peux vérifier que tu as bien le support permettant de lire les partitions (i.e. CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION)

Edit 2: Même si je ne pense pas que cela produise un tel effet, je repense à la remarque du cochonnet... le paramettre real_root ne sert-il pas uniquement en cas d'utilisation de genkernel i.e. avec/sans initramfs/initrd ?

----------

## nox23

real_root= avec genkernel !

à la mano c'est root=

----------

## Mickael

Bonjour tout le monde, et un grand merci pour vos réponses ! parce que désormais je peux booter avec un noyau 3*. Comment, et bien suite au dernier commentaire de nox23 j'ai mis root au lieu de real_root et la quenelle à finie par être acceptée....

Pour info je laisse ici deux versions du .config :

+ La première pour le noyau 3 : http://pastebin.com/a7xzuS81

+ La seconde pour le noyau 2.6 : http://pastebin.com/Hd9z6fpq

Alors oui et non nox23, pour ta remarque. le real_root n'est pas que pour genkernel et root pour une installation  à la mano. Tu peux tout aussi bien choisir une compilation à la mano et un phase de boot avec intramfs, ce n'est pas exclusif à genkernel. Ensuite, vu les instructions qui sont passées au noyau, et étant donné ce que j'ai pu lire, ben normalement ceci n'aurait pas du poser de problème. Ceci reste donc un grand mystère, car j'avais également fait cette manipulation avant de poster au tout début, en éditant grub en "live". Ai-je viré par la suite tout ce qui concernait l'initramfs dans le .config de kopp? je me pose la question car je ne me souviens plus de l'ordre des manips := j'en ai tellement fait !

En attendant un grand merci, et boozo si un jour tu veux t'arracher la tête ne te prive pas  :Smile:  moi je vais attendre la semaine prochaine pour lire plus en profondeur ces histoires de boot avec initramfs ou sans histoire de savoir pourquoi.

----------

## El_Goretto

Hep hep hep, ya pas que les derniers à causer qui ont raison, hein!  :Razz: 

Ya des gens qui ont parlé de root/real_root en page 1, non mais des fois  :Wink: 

----------

## Mickael

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Hep hep hep, ya pas que les derniers à causer qui ont raison, hein! 
> 
> Ya des gens qui ont parlé de root/real_root en page 1, non mais des fois 

 

oui c'est vrai l'ancêtre  :Smile:  mouhaaaa 

mais tu sais que j'avais également appliqué ta remarque et que au moment des faits rien ne fonctionnait. J'ai du touché un truc dans la config de kopp...   :Razz: 

----------

## kopp

Dans mon noyau il n'y avait pas d'initramfs !

Content que tu t'en sois sorti ! 

J'ai vu passer un article de blog sur planet gentoo (ou gentoo universe) à propros des real_* dans Grub, mais je ne l'ai pas gardé, idiot que je suis !

----------

## Mickael

Hello Kopp,

j'avais oublié de te dire, que avec ta config j'avais au démarrage un message du noyau disant : vous êtes en train de monter une partition xt3 en tant que ext2. J'ai pas encore redémarré, mais j'ai mis en dur une option dans la branche files_system concernant ext3. Tu la retrouveras tu n'en a pas cinquante  :Smile: . Regarde dans tes logs, message ou dmesg.

----------

## boozo

@kopp:> le fil en question -> ici ^^

@Mickaël:> De mémoire mais regarde, il y a une option qui permet de gérer le ext3/2 via le support pour l'ext4 du kernel (c'est des sous options quand tu actives ext4) ; c'est peut-être cela qui génère ce comportement différent des supports traditionnels de ces fs

n.b. pour voir l'option en question, il faut désactiver les supports ext3 et ext2 et en activant ext4 alors seulement elle apparait.  

Edit:

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> En attendant un grand merci, et boozo si un jour tu veux t'arracher la tête ne te prive pas  moi je vais attendre la semaine prochaine pour lire plus en profondeur ces histoires de boot avec initramfs ou sans histoire de savoir pourquoi.

 

J'ai regardé (vite fait) ton .config v3.x et je ne vois guère que 2 options relatives au problème qui diffèrent chez moi : 

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS is not set
```

Il est possible que les 2 combinées en présence de l'option incriminée au boot pose pb... A voir   :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Mick : normal, je n'ai pas de partition ext3, il n'est donc pas activé dans mon noyau  :Wink: 

Boozo : je savais bien que quelqu'un chercherait à ma place :p

----------

## boozo

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Boozo : je savais bien que quelqu'un chercherait à ma place :p

 

Oooh ! Le "flemmage" insolent en règle !   :Laughing: 

----------

